# Are any power tools made in the USA?



## laurence (Oct 3, 2008)

The title states my question.
Or they all made out of the country?

Laurence


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My new Delta Unisaw was made in the USA. Delta has since been sold to a Taiwanese company. I hope they are still making the Unisaw in the USA.
http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws

Woodmaster molder/planer are made in the USA.
http://woodmastertools.com/

I think JDS are made in the USA.
http://jdstools.com/multi-router.aspx

There are likely others.

Look through this post on a made in the USA list.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/made-usa-product-list-41448/


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

There are some good old companies left, like Williams and Hussey moulders, still made in Milford, NH.
By and large the big outfits have been bought and outsourced and now churn out inferior Chinese made products.
This is not a China bash, it's actually US corporate bean-counters who give the inferior specs to the factories.
If you price good old used reconditioned American made stuff, you'll find it's more expensive than the same machine and brand made new.
This speaks volumes on the quality of the new stuff from Old American in Name companies.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Northfield does, they ain't cheap.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Unfortunately the answer is, with very few exceptions, NO. 15-20 years ago you could walk into just about any store and find a choice of drills, circular saws, router, etc. Made in USA by any of the big names. Since then, the industry has been decimated as production has been moved overseas and iconic US brands sold off. Brands like Milwaukee, Skil, Powermatic, Delta, Rotozip, Dremel, and Baldor all sold to foreign companies. The only major US brand left is Black and Decker (currently owns DeWalt, Porter Cable, Emglo, Bostitch) and they've moved the majority of their production to Mexico. I believe the only thing they still make here are some of their air compressors, everything else is gone. 

Delta still makes a couple of things here in South Carolina. The Unisaw and one or two other things. They are currently owned by Taiwan-based Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Only one I can think of that hasn't been mentioned is Darex. They make the Drill Doctor and Worksharp lines.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Please forgive double post


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> Here's a quick thought... whenever possible, buy American made tools/machines (new or used) as your *first* choice :thumbsup:! Many tools(not sayin' all) have not improved much over the last 15 -20 years and are mostly better than their China built current offerings :thumbdown:!
> Even if we all cut 10% in retail imports, price vs. demand should make a good number of investors at least think twice.
> We as Americans need to wake up :wallbash:!
> ...


And yes, we do woodworking for a living!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Northfield does, they ain't cheap.


Yea they aren't cheap but did you ever know someone that had to repair one.


----------



## es171678 (Nov 2, 2012)

It shows that the business environment our country has developed has not been good for manufacturers here in America. The trend from them is out source to other countries is better for our economy.

Sad day in the USA


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe that Veritas tools are made in Canada, and possibly some are made in the U.S. Not the USA, but close to home. OH, sorry, you said power tools...


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

One of the biggest problems with Chinese-made stuff is the poor quality of Chinese-made steel. Even the best-designed product will not last if the raw materials are poorly made to start with!


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

General products(not general international or star shop) are still made in Canada in Quebec. The price difference is obvious, but so is the difference in quality.

I personally prefer to buy vintage and recondition it. The quality is almost always superior.

Simon


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

2lim said:


> General products(not general international or star shop) are still made in Canada in Quebec. The price difference is obvious, but so is the difference in quality.
> 
> I personally prefer to buy vintage and recondition it. The quality is almost always superior.
> 
> Simon


I believe General shut down their plant in Canada last year and just auctioned off all their machinery a few months ago. :thumbdown:


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, they're gone. 
General Consolidates Operations, Closes its Canadian Factory

General Manufacturing Ceasing Canadian Manufacturing


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*General International is now Asia made*



J.C. said:


> I believe General shut down their plant in Canada last year and just auctioned off all their machinery a few months ago. :thumbdown:


http://www.general.ca/home.html
Their website paragraph 3, says they have Asian partners who make the tools to their specs much like Grizzly. I wonder about parts, I have a dual drum sander.... :blink:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't forget Tannewitz who also apparently own Max, the disc sander people.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.general.ca/home.html
> Their website paragraph 3, says they have Asian partners who make the tools to their specs much like Grizzly. I wonder about parts, I have a dual drum sander.... :blink:


General hasn't gone out of business, just shut down their company owned manufacturing plant in Canada. They seem to no longer make tools, just redistribute rebranded tools made in Asia just like everyone else. Hopefully they won't follow Delta and actually still support discontinued lines.


----------

